# RMNP Coyotes



## kkart

Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado

Shot very recently, this female Coyote was actually trying her very best to take down a full grown female Elk, by herself no less. She made for a great model I will say that, even if her cause was a pretty worthless one. (Coyote is way to small to be going after full grown Elk) 

Captured on my Sony a550 using a Tamron 200-400mm


----------

